# Carry-light decoys



## weasel73 (Apr 6, 2005)

Does anyone own these or know anything about them?


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

I run some carry lite shells and they have held up real well and look pretty good yet, never touched them up but flocked them in ten years of use.


----------



## HonkShooter (Apr 26, 2004)

We use about a dozen supermag shells. Good attention getter.


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

I have Carry Lite mag shells and the paint scrapped off but they worked well when I first used them but now I just repaint them it grey and the heads black and white before the season and still work well.


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

I have Carry-Lite shells, 3/4 shells, and 4 dozen of there aqua-suk floaters. I really like the floaters. They are very realistic, and cost affective.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

im afraid i have to disagree, i have had nothing but trouble with carry lite. they are made of recycled plastic in italy, so youll notice that sometimes they will actually start to tear. maybe not so much the goose dekes but i have had lots of the duck dekes fall apart on me. you can also scratch the paint off of them with your finger nail as soon they come out of the box, so in other words if you dont baby them they end up looking like junk. if you want decent dekes for a fair price stick with GHG/Avery or Flambue.


----------



## HonkShooter (Apr 26, 2004)

I would have to disagree with you diver, the supermags we use, we beat th crap out of. I've kicked them around, thrown the heads around, used them as a flag (with success), anything you can probably imagine. They seem to work for me. No noticeable paint chipping for me. Maybe a little here and there, but the things are like 8 years old, that's expected after that much use and abuse. Just my thoughts.

Joe


----------



## Matt Fiala (Nov 8, 2004)

Carry lites had a batch of bad primer come through their factory. If you have the shells that have a dark underside instead of the light underside you are good to go. I know I have used the supermags and even the standards that have the dark paint underneath and they have had no problems. Just my .02 
:beer:


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

I have 24 mags and 24 supermags, and i have been using them for about 6 seasons know and they are still in good shape, a little paint chipping in the front on some of them but i have been happy with them.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I hunted over carrylites for one year and got rid of them. I managed to beat the hell out of my 2 dozen in one fall of hunting. Go figure...


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I own some carrylite FB's as well as supermags and one piece shells and have found them to be good decoys. The paint has held up pretty well, considering how badly we treat them. As someone else mentioned, they did have a problem with paint for a while. I don't know if it was ever completely resolved. We re-paint and touch up as necessary. I think that's just part of the deal with goose dekes. Burl


----------



## Alamosa (Mar 25, 2005)

Had some trouble with the paint on mallard and spoonbill models. Cary-lite had excellent customer service and they replaced them with whatever I wanted.

Goldeneye and gadwall models are excellent and have used these many seasons with no problems. Also purchased additional Cary-lites of these species.

I have one cary-lite Canada goose floater that has been good for many seasons.


----------



## jer79 (Oct 12, 2004)

:eyeroll: I was happy with the first dozen I bought five years ago. I bought another half dozen last fall and the paint started chipping from the tail area the first time i used them. I t seems as soon as you grab them by the end the plastic bends and the paint comes off in flakes. These newer ones seem to be made out of a different plastic than the older ones. The newer ones are much thinner, I and dont care for them myself anymore.


----------



## jer79 (Oct 12, 2004)

The above is regarding their goose decoys


----------

